# URGENT APPEAL, HAVE YOU HAD DEALINGS WITH LADY SELLING FROM TELFORD, SHROPSHIRE?



## essexgirl (16 February 2013)

I am urgently appealing for information of anyone that has had any dealings with a horse dealer posing as private seller in Deep Fields, Telford. Please pm me with any info. A horse has been sold that is beyond dangerous, is lame and passport has been tampered with. The horse was sold as a genuine allrounder and safe for novices. The horse is also at least 6 years older than advertised. Seller will not take calls, hangs up, and I am now assiting Trading Standards with their enquiries. Thanks


----------



## MHOL (16 February 2013)

essexgirl said:



			I am urgently appealing for information of anyone that has had any dealings with a horse dealer posing as private seller in Deep Fields, Telford. Please pm me with any info. A horse has been sold that is beyond dangerous, is lame and passport has been tampered with. The horse was sold as a genuine allrounder and safe for novices. The horse is also at least 6 years older than advertised. Seller will not take calls, hangs up, and I am now assiting Trading Standards with their enquiries. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Please contact missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com with details, we may have info or can get it


----------



## essexgirl (16 February 2013)

Thanks MHOL can I pm you on here?


----------



## horseydebbie (17 February 2013)

can you send me details of the horse and name of dealer. I live in telford


----------



## essexgirl (17 February 2013)

Have sent them horseydebbie, thanks


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (18 February 2013)

Hi can you send me info too please


----------



## LynnWalker (18 February 2013)

Hi, please send me the info too - im very close to there.


----------



## essexgirl (21 February 2013)

bump


----------

